# mount problem after upgrade



## pnayak (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I upgraded from 6.2 to 6.3 (I wanted to go to 8.1 but handbook says I need at least 6.3). I was using the generic kernel and used freebsd-update. My old kernel (not GENERIC, custom) still boots. But I use the new kernel installed by 6.3 it cannot mount the root. It drops me to a prompt to provide root device and pressing ? only lists acd0. 

My old kernel after booting has / mounted from /dev/ad0s3a. I have two SATA hard drive. I have removed the second to see if that might have caused the issue but didn't change anything. From the FreeBSD boot menu if I select loader prompt and type *lsdev* it shows disk1s3a:FFS, disk1s3b: swap disk1s3d:FFS disk1s3e:FFS disk1s3f:FFS

Anyone know how I can get the new kernel to find the drive and mount root correctly. (My primary drive is partitioned with windows and FreeBSD).


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2011)

Compare your old custom kernel source to the new GENERIC.  Sounds like a missing disk controller (or maybe ATA_STATIC_ID removed), but it's hard to tell without knowing what you have.


----------

